# Finished Exodus' new pasture and run-in today



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 27, 2011)

We spent the weekend dividing the pasture and dividing an existing run-in for Exodus' new bachelor pad.

On the other side of the fenceline is Merlin ...... a mature stallion also ......... Holly and I were smart enough to have the cameras and we got more than we bargained for LOL

Exodus and Merlin were wet from sweat as they spent the entire afternoon running the fenceline. Exodus didn't know whether to mess with Merlin or all the babies (ooops, they are now yearlings but babies to us until the new ones arrive) on the other side of the fence.

I think he likes his new digs ... will take a few posts to get them all -

Here we go .... get ready .....






















this is his bachelor pad:






and his field all to himself - those of you who've been here or know us - all the boys are lined up side by side with their own section and run-in. We refer to this layout as "Stallion Row" ... we simply divided again to make a new section for Ex.






couple more to follow next post ....


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 27, 2011)

Sera and the babies are on the other side - came to see what the commotion was:






Bailey would have liked a new roommate as he watches all the commotion:






Bonus and OC want in on the action:






I think Holly got some good ones too ..... she'll probably post hers within this thread ...

thanks for letting us share ........ Exodus is gonna be a horse for awhile until we give him his harem .....


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 27, 2011)

I love it!!!! Great job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 27, 2011)

Here are the pictures that I took! OMG I love this boy!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL Sorry hard to decide which ones to post. so I posted most of them



. But this is it, no more. Thanks for letting us share.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 27, 2011)

Marlene and Holly, I love your stallion row. Your hubby's have been busy!

Ex is so gorgeous and so is Merlie. But I have to confess, seeing Pretty Sera just made my day! I miss her still.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 27, 2011)

Awww thanks!

Parmela, lol I cant believe you picked her out, out of all those " yearlings " lol. She is the same size.



.

She has adopted the premie we had this year. She protects her. Sera wont share her food with anyone, but the premie Tinkerbelle! They are so cute together. Sera is soooo lovely, I love her to pieces. I can see why you still miss her.


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 27, 2011)

Great pics. I love your stallions.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 28, 2011)

Love those boys. Really nice set up you have... and a nice herd of mares/babies. Lucky girls!


----------



## wingnut (Feb 28, 2011)

Such a lovely boy! And I've got to get down there again this year!!


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Wonderful photos as always White Tails and Holly! Your horses are beautiful as well as your property, but where is your SNOW!?! We still have tons up here in New York!

Dan.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks everyone - appreciate the comments. No snow here for quite some time (thankfully) but we've had a ton of rain today and things are even more muddy now. I'm hoping the grass grows some now - surely spring is around the corner? I sure hope so!

Joy - you need to come down when the babies are here - there's just something in the air around here with all the newborns.

Parmela, those two are inseparable - its quite something to see that bond when they are not even related. Holly's right - Sera is the protector. "Tink" (short for tinkerbell, the preemie) is the only one Sera will let eat with her and they are constantly side by side. When one is out of sight, the other whinnies till they meet again.

Finally Exodus stopped long enough tonight to eat his dinner and stayed with it till it was gone. I was worried but knew he'd finally give in when he was hungry enough - he picked at breakfast and dinner yesterday because his new surroundings and other horses were more important than his feed then. LOL Holly said he did better this morning too. I think he's settling in and realizing Merlin is always gonna be on the OTHER side of that fence ......... so he"s relaxing some now. ha


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful- I love your set up and your Exodus is so handsome

Great pics keep um coming


----------



## little lady (Mar 1, 2011)

First...Love



your new boy!! Second...Can I rent out your husband for a day of work...lol. I just love your set up!





Can you tell me more about the fencing between the stallions.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 1, 2011)

little lady said:


> First...Love
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks - the fencing .... between the stallions is the same everywhere for all pastures. We do them all the same.

It is 5 strands of high tinsel. Every OTHER strand is "hot". Those hot are the bottom, middle and top. The other two are not electrified. We use electrical chargers not the solar or battery powered. They respect it enough that we sometimes have it off (Holly and I are lazy about gates and like to climb through the wires when rushing to feed) - even off the horses don't test it. LOL

The orange spacers are fiberglass. They not only keep the fence taught BUT especially *makes the fence more visible* because we put our posts so far apart (the pictures may show). So the orange spacers help the wide gap in between posts but also allow the horses (and us humans and deer and dogs and 4wheelers etc) to see the wires and avoid any accidents LOL

TSC sells black plastic spacers but we found them to be very flimsy. These orange ones are fiberglass and made by our local amish. we like them alot better.


----------



## little lady (Mar 1, 2011)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> Thanks - the fencing .... between the stallions is the same everywhere for all pastures. We do them all the same.
> 
> It is 5 strands of high tinsel. Every OTHER strand is "hot". Those hot are the bottom, middle and top. The other two are not electrified. We use electrical chargers not the solar or battery powered. They respect it enough that we sometimes have it off (Holly and I are lazy about gates and like to climb through the wires when rushing to feed) - even off the horses don't test it. LOL
> 
> ...




About how far apart are your spacers? I see you have a wooden post and then 4 spacers. What are the appoximate distances? I am looking at dividing a pasture or two and like the looks of this and it would work for just about any livestock.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 1, 2011)

little lady said:


> About how far apart are your spacers? I see you have a wooden post and then 4 spacers. What are the appoximate distances? I am looking at dividing a pasture or two and like the looks of this and it would work for just about any livestock.



Wooden posts are 40 feet apart and the spacers are 8 feet apart.


----------



## little lady (Mar 1, 2011)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> Wooden posts are 40 feet apart and the spacers are 8 feet apart.



Thanks!!


----------



## Thinking small (Mar 3, 2011)

What a fabulous set up! The reactions in photo's is great to see to.


----------



## CCC (Mar 6, 2011)

Great pictures, he's so very beautiful! I love your farm!! I showed my husband your beautiful buildings and fencing !






thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shari (Mar 6, 2011)

What a beautiful place you have and your mini's are wonderful looking!


----------

